# VW needs a new sports coupe!



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

When the Corrado was discontinued, I merely thought that Volkswagen had stopped selling it here. Then I found out they had stopped _making_ it. The absence of a sports coupe in the current worldwide VW lineup is an outrage! This is the company that delighted us with the Karmann Ghia, thrilled us with the Scirocco, and charged us up with the Corrado. Now. . . what? Sure, the GTI is cool, but we need a real GT coupe with real GT styling. The GTI is an econocar with a sports pacakge and is in a different market segment (which VW _invented_ with the GTI) altogether. 
But then, with the Camaro and Firebird gone and with other 2+2's discontinued, a Corrado replacement may be too much to ask for.


----------



## PDXGTI8V (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

NEW CORRADO....... YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (PDXGTI8V)*

I 2nd that!


----------



## JakiChan (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

Christmas 2001 I was lusting after the MB C230 Coupe...and I figured out why when my friends said "It looks a lot like the Corrado." It's what has drawn me to the new Audi A3 pics as well. (Uh oh...there is now a C320 Coupe with sports package...protect me from the MBs...) I want a 3 door agressive car (I like the Golf, but it's kinda boxy) with the 3.2l VR6, DSG, xenon lights, and some luxo goodies. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (JakiChan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Christmas 2001 I was lusting after the MB C230 Coupe...and I figured out why when my friends said "It looks a lot like the Corrado." It's what has drawn me to the new Audi A3 pics as well. (Uh oh...there is now a C320 Coupe with sports package...protect me from the MBs...) I want a 3 door agressive car (I like the Golf, but it's kinda boxy) with the 3.2l VR6, DSG, xenon lights, and some luxo goodies. Is that too much to ask for?[HR][/HR]​
Look no further than the new Audi TT V6.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

Isn't a coupe in this price range just for 16 to 25 year old females? No male would choose a coupe over a GTI would they? Next you will be telling me you saw some guy that bought a Celica!


----------



## Gigger (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (NC-GTI)*

Seen this? 05 or sooner...so they say.










[Modified by Gigger, 3:54 AM 3-7-2003]


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (JakiChan)*

c230k is weaksauce, sorry. quasi-econo-luxo-chick car-sporty thing. it ain't no thang. in case you're all wondering i've spent quite enough time in them to determine that


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW needs a new sports coupe...[HR][/HR]​...that *weighs less than 1250Kg* (about 2750lbs) and puts at least 190HP to the front wheels.
Seat Leon 1.8Ts tip the scales around 1270Kg...and not a bad looking car at that.
edit: VW needs a lightweight SC because 3700lb "sports cars" are a dime a dozen. They could use the low curb weight to distance the new car from the competetion (as they are apt to do). Yes, I need to _wake up_ (dreaming).


[Modified by Electron Man, 11:26 AM 3-7-2003]


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Gigger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Seen this? 05 or sooner...so they say.









[Modified by Gigger, 3:54 AM 3-7-2003][HR][/HR]​whered you hear this


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW needs a new sports coupe...
...that *weighs less than 1250Kg* (about 2750lbs) and puts at least 190HP to the front wheels.
[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvapors.com (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (GTIce)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​That thing is fugly!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The Corrado was peice of art and this thing looks like a 2 door passat.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

Maybe VW doesn't read these messages because people have been asking for a Corrado for years. I do miss that and my Sciroccos.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (vwvapors.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That thing is fugly!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The Corrado was peice of art and this thing looks like a 2 door passat.







[HR][/HR]​It was a 2 door rebadged Skoda Tudo concept if I remember correctly. It isn't ugly, but nowhere near what the Corrado replacement should be.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (NBracer8)*

Chrysler Sebring.....thats what it looks like. Hell no will you ever catch me shmobbin one of those....unless its got a W8....lol.....you know ill do something to that front end though.


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (PDXGTI8V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























quote:[HR][/HR]NEW CORRADO....... YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​


----------



## DutchVR6Racer (May 24, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe*

Folks please forget the Corrado or the new Sirocco coupe.. even public a new picture of the face-lift 2 doors Passat....
VW Germany will never rebuild a new Corrado or a Sirocco....
Time changed... VW Germany invent the Bora and the Lupo, those 2 are completly new face and cars that nothing compare the Corrado or the Lupo..
ones again... forget it...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (JakiChan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Uh oh...there is now a C320 Coupe with sports package...protect me from the MBs...)[HR][/HR]​Okay... just remember that the C-Coupe makes the IS300 look like the chariot of the gods... The interior is cramped (and I'm only 5-7), uncomfortable, has shoddy materials that wouldn't look out of place in an Altima, and the sucker puts out a laughable 190 hp (for a "sports coupe").


> I want a 3 door agressive car (I like the Golf, but it's kinda boxy) with the 3.2l VR6, DSG, xenon lights, and some luxo goodies. Is that too much to ask for?
> If you can sit tight for a couple more years you will get your wish. The next GTI is supposed to be more fastback-ish (something Jamie keeps referring to as "sport break"). And its a fair assumption that the R32's underpinnings (3.2l V6, AWD, DSG, etc.) are going to be dumped into the next GTI, since the followup to the R32 is supposed to be getting a 3.6l V6 instead.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iomo (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
...that *weighs less than 1250Kg* (about 2750lbs) and puts at least 190HP to the front wheels.[HR][/HR]​Front wheels? I dont know about anyone else, but I do not lust for anything front wheel drive. Rear or even better, all wheel drive would be great for a VW coupe.


----------



## Ancillary (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

(Golf + 237 HP) x 4Motion = R32







Will be release to U.S. later 03 with possible 6 speed [clutchless] paddle shifting!!


----------



## JakiChan (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (allan r)*

quote:[HR][/HR]c230k is weaksauce, sorry. quasi-econo-luxo-chick car-sporty thing. it ain't no thang. in case you're all wondering i've spent quite enough time in them to determine that














[HR][/HR]​Yeah, the C230K is. But what about the C320 coupe with the new sports package. Seeing as how it JUST came out I doubt you've even seen one yet, much less ridden in it.


----------



## BoostedRolla (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (JakiChan)*

They need something a little more drastic that sticks out in a crowd. All the present models seem to conform a little too much.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

new c-rod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe (DutchVR6Racer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Folks please forget the Corrado or the new Sirocco coupe.. even public a new picture of the face-lift 2 doors Passat....
VW Germany will never rebuild a new Corrado or a Sirocco....
Time changed... VW Germany invent the Bora and the Lupo, those 2 are completly new face and cars that nothing compare the Corrado or the Lupo..
ones again... forget it...
[HR][/HR]​Isn't that what people said about the beetle??
but i don't think we want to wait 20-odd years for them to re-introduce a rado or a rocco


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW needs a new sports coupe[HR][/HR]​Not 1 but 2!
Corrado and new Karmann Ghia!


----------



## glenn4881 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (vwvapors.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]









That thing is fugly!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The Corrado was peice of art and this thing looks like a 2 door passat.







[HR][/HR]​Almost looks like a Dodge Stratus a little


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (glenn4881)*

quote:[HR][/HR]









That thing is fugly!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The Corrado was peice of art and this thing looks like a 2 door passat.








Almost looks like a Dodge Stratus a little[HR][/HR]​that thing is ridiculous. there is no way in hell i would buy that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That is ugly! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
How about this as the next Corrado?:


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

PLEASE GOD NO


----------



## Slammed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That is ugly! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
How about this as the next Corrado?: 







[HR][/HR]​hum...its not all that bad, but id take the mk2 version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spyder_01 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: (Slammed)*

hehe looks liek a mini murcielgo .... a murcielgo MINI - ME !!!! .. AND IT WANTS A HOT POCKET !


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Spyder_01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hehe looks liek a mini murcielgo .... a murcielgo MINI - ME !!!! .. AND IT WANTS A HOT POCKET ![HR][/HR]​Bad.... but funny.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I wish i could find the article so you could read more about it.


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish i could find the article so you could read more about it.







[HR][/HR]​screw you guy's I'd cruise in that for sure!!!!
I like it!.. in fact.. I think, yes I would... I would hit that car!


----------



## Spyder_01 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: (RQtechVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish i could find the article so you could read more about it.








screw you guy's I'd cruise in that for sure!!!!
I like it!.. in fact.. I think, yes I would... I would hit that car![HR][/HR]​id hit it twice ..hehe ..that thing is a hot hot


----------



## TarmacSpecial (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Spyder_01)*

NO SLORRADO! BRING BACK THE SCIROCCO! Please another around 2,000lb. sports coupe!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Actually,.... the more i look at it, the more i see the Corrado.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Isn't the design _a lot_ from the Lamborghini family-line to be a Volkswagen? I'm guessing when they unveil this little monster later this year, it won't look quite like this computer generated version. Either way, its unbeliveable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Ignore the doors and look at the wheel well archs. They are very VW.
Look at the side panel creases. They are very much like those on the Corrado.
And if you stare at the sloping rear of the car, with the up swept side creases, you'll see the Corrado again.
Only the doors are out of place, but i'd happily have Lamborghini doors on my VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (RQtechVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish i could find the article so you could read more about it.








screw you guy's I'd cruise in that for sure!!!!
I like it!.. in fact.. I think, yes I would... I would hit that car![HR][/HR]​is it wrong that I just "hit" my monitor?


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Xave)*

Ok guys. there will never be a new corrado. yeah, VW, will prolly make a standout coupe, not the r32 bc all it is is an mk4 with a new drivetrain etc and some body work. But yes, vw will make a new coupe, although they are way behind times. However, if you look at it, vw is doing the same thing that dodge is doing with the neon and all the rest of the sports coupe manufacturers, they are making a souped up version of what they have now:
Dodge neon srt-4
Honda Civic SI
Mazdaspeed protege Spec V
toyota corrola S
Notice how these are just trim levels of cars *already being produced* by the above stated car maker. 
I agree about what you guys are saying with vw needing to make a new sports coupe, but it will not be a corrado. 
-Greg


[Modified by Strictly Gravy, 6:46 PM 3-28-2003]


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*









When will you people get through your heads THERE IS *ONE* Corrado, there never will another. 
In the world of sequels and prequels, YOU have destoryed everything original, nothing has lasting power any more because it is not apreciates for what it is, everyone wants new and exciting. Instead of learning history little pissbuckets want to think they can write it. Some say ignorance is bliss, I hope you all are living it up cause your destroying what use to to be a functioning community.
Have a nice day










[Modified by NVmyVW, 1:54 PM 3-28-2003]


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: (Xave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Looks like a Cadilac CTS nutted on a Lambo Murc and this is its spawn.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (90 GT-G60)*


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

yeah, that one made me giggle


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR] When will you people get through your heads THERE IS *ONE* Corrado, there never will another.

[Modified by NVmyVW, 1:54 PM 3-28-2003][HR][/HR]​Because If you follow VWs watercooled history, you realize that there were *TWO * Sciroccos. and the Corrado being the Sciroccos successor, should have had a replacement when the MKIVs where released...that didn't happen so people are always clamoring for one...
Chances are nil right now that it will happen, and it seems that the next sports coupe VW produces is destine to be more upscale, like that Passat 2 door pic...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

yeah, and there were *two* corrados. the g60 and the slc. They were not made at the same time. if you wanted to to, you could say the corrado1 and the corrado2. the slc is more refined than the g60, but, like S1, it is more of a drivers car. more feel of the road and better handling. just an fyi. 
-Greg


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, and there were *two* corrados. the g60 and the slc. They were not made at the same time. if you wanted to to, you could say the corrado1 and the corrado2. the slc is more refined than the g60, but, like S1, it is more of a drivers car. more feel of the road and better handling. just an fyi. 
-Greg[HR][/HR]​Scirocco 1 and Scirocco 2 were 2 distinct body styles (ie body panels are not interchangeable between the two) the difference between the G60 and SLC (aside from the engine choice) are minor, (different grill I believe) aside from that the bodies are EXACTLY THE SAME.
Scirocco 1 first gen Watercooled VW Sports Coupe 








Scirocco 2 2nd gen Watercooled VW Sports Coupe








Corrado 3rd gen Watercooled VW Sports Coupe








In my opinion ANY FUTURE VW watercooled Sports Coupe based off the Golf/Jetta platform claiming to be next Scirocco/Corrado better have a similar profile to the 3 cars pictured above... otherwise it is not a true heir...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Scirocco 1 and Scirocco 2 were 2 distinct body styles (ie body panels are not interchangeable between the two) the difference between the G60 and SLC (aside from the engine choice) are minor, (different grill I believe) aside from that the bodies are EXACTLY THE SAME.
[HR][/HR]​








actually, um no. the fenders on a vr6 wider, the hood is different, different lug pattern, different wheels, headlights have their subtle differences, fogs are different interiors are different, different suspension set-ups, sub frames, different engines, different engine management, different wheel wells, g60 has brake cooling ducts stock, vr6 doesnt have room for them......
Weight differences:
'90 G60- 2660
'91- 2558
'92- 2675
'92 VR6- 2800
'93- 2810
'94- 2852
No offense, but they are two different cars besides the basic unibody. sorry
-Greg
read this thread in the corrado forum. its a vr6 vs g60 faq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








In my opinion ANY FUTURE VW watercooled Sports Coupe based off the Golf/Jetta platform claiming to be next Scirocco/Corrado better have a similar profile to the 3 cars pictured above... otherwise it is not a true heir... 
[HR][/HR]​hey, that's my Corrado! I'm getting publicity!
...haha, uh-oh, the greg has wandered out of the corrado and g60 forums


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (cbgthor)*

What i meant when i said ther is ONE corrado is that they never remade the corrado. As greg just demonstrated, to the untrained eye one could easily mistake a early 89-early92 corrado for a 92-95 one.
Let me put it this way, people seem to be looking for a replacement to corrado, and most of them dont even own one or have never owned one, there is no replacement for a car like this.


----------



## oddflavor (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*








OH GOD MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What i meant when i said ther is ONE corrado is that they never remade the corrado. As greg just demonstrated, to the untrained eye one could easily mistake a early 89-early92 corrado for a 92-95 one.
Let me put it this way, people seem to be looking for a replacement to corrado, and most of them dont even own one or have never owned one, there is no replacement for a car like this.[HR][/HR]​that was exactly my point... 
Greg, you are getting a little bit picky, My point is that the body styles are the same, most of the differences are not readily apparent, or should I say as obvious as the differences between the Scirocco 1 and Scirocco 2. 
VW has done somethings consistently with there watercooled cars, the Cabriolet dragged into the next generation twice before replacement,(the MKI continued to sell until it was replaced by the MKIII version,which sold through the MKIV years until the Beetle convertible) As mentioned before the MKI gen had it's sports coupe the Scirocco, MKII had the Scirocco 2, MKIII gen had the Corrado(both G60 and SLC) MKIV did not get a sports coupe in the same vein as the Scirocco/Corrado ( R32 doesn't count, it is a Golf, TT doesn't count, it is an Audi ) 
And I don't think there will ever be a _replacement _ for the Corrado, (just like the Scirocco owners feel that the Corrado was not a replacement for their beloved cars) but there can be a _successor_ to the Corrado, a car that has similar styling to the Scirocco and Corrado, but can carve out it's own niche based on its own merits.
I don't think any of the concepts in this thread have captured the essence of that VW sports coupe yet ( not that Embryo Murcielago, nor the Passat coupe (which I think should be made to go against MB CLK series and BMW 6 series))


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

corrado, if anything, would be badged a mkII. alot more in common with those than the mkIII's. 
-Greg


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]corrado, if anything, would be badged a mkII. alot more in common with those than the mkIII's. 
-Greg[HR][/HR]​I'll agree that the Corrado is an MK2.5 because it has things in common with the MKIIs but seems to be responsible for the design of the MKIIIs...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]corrado, if anything, would be badged a mkII. alot more in common with those than the mkIII's. 
-Greg
I'll agree that the Corrado is an MK2.5 because it has things in common with the MKIIs but seems to be responsible for the design of the MKIIIs... [HR][/HR]​actually, a running joke for me and a couple of my corrado friends is the g60 is a mk2.3 and the slc is the mk2.4. just a joke, not showin ya up. u do have some good points. its been a pleasure discussing vw's with you. 
-Greg


----------



## kobidge (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​looks like a really screwed up mr2 spyder...


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (kobidge)*

I think to the enthusiast it is easier to see the distinct seperation between the g60 and the slc, i dont it is pickyness.
Just like you pointed out the differneces between the sciroccos, if i looked at them side by side, since my info on roccos is limited, i probably would see two very similiar cars. But when i look at Corrados i see two distinct cars. 
either way this has actually turned into a very informative thread, im so proud of you greggy








I would be very disapointed if VW ever decided to release another car under the name corrado, but if they were actually able to produce a car that capture the same excitement and orginallityand give the corrado a good younger brother feeling, i would be very excited.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Before I bought my Corrado, I sent a letter to VWoA asking them if by any chance they had some Raddos "lying around". I ended up talking to a representative who actually owned a Corrado, this happend in May.
I asked her why VW discontinued the Corrado.
Her answer was because they had decided to put the 2.8 VR6 into the mk3s, and that they didnt want 2 cars competing for the same demographic. That makes sense, but the mk3s never should have had a vr6 to begin with.
Their rather portly bodies did not lend themselves to handling and the added weight of the VR6 amplified the effect greatly. Much holds true for the mk4s with the VR6, jetta or golf. Granted, with suspension mods, the handling becomes great, but a stock Corrado VR6 against a stock mk3 VR6, Corrado wins hands down.
Now would be a different, and the surrent VR6 makes 200hp, and is 24vavles.
With their current success, VW could try the Sports Coupe idea. They tried the W8 in the passat, and it was done solely to test the engine. It was only around for a year. So do a one year run of a sports coupe, who knows, something might catch on.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

They discontinued the Corrado because they simply didn't sell well at $25k in 1993. I don't understand all this hype about the Corrado - it wasn't that great of a car overall. It was poorly built and performance was well behind that of it's japanese counterparts at the time and it was severely overpriced.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]They discontinued the Corrado because they simply didn't sell well at $25k in 1993. I don't understand all this hype about the Corrado - it wasn't that great of a car overall. It was poorly built and performance was well behind that of it's japanese counterparts at the time and it was severely overpriced. [HR][/HR]​ouch


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Corrado*

A photo of the Corrado that appeared in _Motor Trend_ before the car was offically introduced led one reader to conclude that "VW is no longer interested in selling cars in the American market." The letter writer found the Corrado's styling dull and uninspring, and that the Golf 2's modest sales in NA should have convinced VW to pursue more dramatic styling for future products. But I think the Corrado _did_ die in part for being too pricey. There was another reason, though - the seventies were over. Carter was out of office, Led Zeppelin broke up, and 2+2's weren't as popular as they were back when kids played _Houses of the Holy_ on their Trans Am 8-track decks. And so the Corrado, the Supra, the Daytona, and the Camaro/Firebird twins all disappeared. . . .


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The Corrado died of poor sales. They were overpriced for less performance/features. I bought a '95 GTI VR6 for exactly that reason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't care what the new 2 door VW sports car coupe that replaces the Corrado is called. I only care that VW makes a replacement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlangdale (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Spyder_01)*

Stop posting that thing
For my two cents, I believe VW has plans for a new sports coupe to compliment their current product offerings. I think this car is beyond the early stages, however I'd say that not many people know about it. It is probably very confidential. I'd also go so far as to say it is more than likely something everyone on this forum would least expect as far as engine/frame/suspension.
And I think it might be out before 05. But what do I know, I'm just talking out my...


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (jlangdale)*

Yeah, like Greg & others have said- You have to OWN a Corrado to appreciate the Corrado- and once you do, you wouldn't want them to make another- keep the Corrado special- cause it IS! I've been a VW tech for a while now & can tell you 8 out of 10 A4 body vw owners have never owned a VW before and know nothing of their history(They sure dont know my Corrado is a VW). I would love VW to make a 2 door sports coupe (but they wont)- just dont call it a Corrado- cause it won't be. (A New Beetle sure aint a Beetle- I think we can all agree there)
-Another quick point- as an owner of many A1 Rabbits & GTIs- there will never NEVER be another real GTI- regardless of what badge they put on the car. It's the same problem as with the Corrado- it's not the same thing (No cupholders in an A1- thank god!)
Later- Mike
"It's like saying you're a Star Wars fan cause you liked Attack of the Clones"
sorry...i'm rambling...


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (JustA1s)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​mix up a corrado with the w12? Yummm.... I like it!!!!!

















[Modified by PyroPopTrt, 11:37 AM 3-29-2003]


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (JustA1s)*

ummm, but that's like saying the MKIVs = attack of the clones. that's not fair either.
while I agree that vw isn't the same thing it used to be- I think we can all appreciate the cars on different levels. this is my first vw- but I'm also the only person in my family that appreciates cars. I can like the legacy of VW without running out to get a mk1.
incidently- my first car was a scirocco clone: the isuzu impulse. Same thing in and out except for the badges. When I found that out, I became a huge VW fan. Now I'd like to see that vehicle (by VW this time) come out again so I can get one...BUT, getting an original is just a little unpractical when you can only afford one car.


----------



## podwarrior (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (kobidge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








looks like a really screwed up mr2 spyder...







[HR][/HR]​Looks like what I flushed down the bowl this mornin'
There will be only one Corrado, nothing can take it's place.


----------



## Lord_Balsac (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (TarmacSpecial)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NO SLORRADO![HR][/HR]​









* Do I smell a Hater?* 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Spyder_01)*

wow an RSX, flip up doors, and altima rear end. where can i sign up








the corrado designer must have died











[Modified by mrkrad, 7:05 AM 3-30-2003]


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

That yellow thing is the ugliest car I have EVER seen. Right up there with the Toyota Echo and Pontiac Aztec. 
It's a crying shame people are trying to compare it to a Corrado.








I think VW will release a new sports coupe. Called an Audi S3, it might even get here eventually, but is it a corrado? Hell no, Will there ever be another VW with a corrado badge on it. 
Thankfully, NO.


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (JustA1s)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, like Greg & others have said- You have to OWN a Corrado to appreciate the Corrado- and once you do, you wouldn't want them to make another- keep the Corrado special- cause it IS![HR][/HR]​Amen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (PDXGTI8V)*

the sport coupes of the past were light wieght when compared to todays monsters and that in turn created an awesome feel for the driver. For VW to create another great sports coupe they would need an entirely new platform one that is stripped of all the crap that has been added since the A3.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (tenacious jett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the sport coupes of the past were light wieght when compared to todays monsters and that in turn created an awesome feel for the driver. For VW to create another great sports coupe they would need an entirely new platform one that is stripped of all the crap that has been added since the A3.[HR][/HR]​Maybe something based of a smaller polo or lupo chassis?


----------



## skyler_not_skylar (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (Spyder_01)*

It's a cool looking ride, but I bet the sticker shock would kill me.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The next Corrado (or whatever it's going to be called) should be half Golf and half Corrado - kinda like the Civic del Sol. It's the only way VW could produce it *and* keep the price affordable.
And i never _owned_ a Corrado, but i have driven at least a few dozen different ones. It was a fine car, but way too expensive for what you got. It was damn sexy though.


----------



## iwantturbotooo (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I don't want a new Corrado................. I can barely afford the one i have got......


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (iwantturbotooo)*

All they had to do was produce the CJ concept (The Jetta coupe) that thing was a beauty. and definetly would look sporty, Project X gives you and idea but the CJ looked by far more sporty. Damn VW Damn.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (AXIS)*

They should produve the Jetta coupe regardless, but a Scirroco/Corrado type coupe(that is a Hatchback) needs to make an appearance as well...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]They discontinued the Corrado because they simply didn't sell well at $25k in 1993. I don't understand all this hype about the Corrado - it wasn't that great of a car overall. It was poorly built and performance was well behind that of it's japanese counterparts at the time and it was severely overpriced. [HR][/HR]​As anyone who owns a Corrado knows, it has nothing to do about numbers.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Of course, we've already heard that the new 5th generation Golf will have a different body style for 2 door cars versus 4 door models, so the lower and more sporty looking 2 door GTI could almost be considered a replacement, .....
however,
I for one think VW needs to get their ass in gear and produce a 2dr sports coupe as a replacement for the Corrado. We don't want any more trucks. We want sports cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

I agree. The dumbest things ever done by import companies was the discontinuation of the Honda CRX and the VW Corrado. And I do not understand the thinking either. Both cars we heavily desired in the early '90's, both were sporty and quick, and the companies had no trouble selling them. People loved the hatchback sports car look. And then bam, no warning they are gone to never be seen again. Weird if you ask me


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (RoofusX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I agree. The dumbest things ever done by import companies was the discontinuation of the Honda CRX and the VW Corrado. And I do not understand the thinking either. Both cars we heavily desired in the early '90's, both were sporty and quick, and the companies had no trouble selling them. People loved the hatchback sports car look. And then bam, no warning they are gone to never be seen again. Weird if you ask me







[HR][/HR]​You do realize that in the CRXs case, the replacement was the Del Sol (known just about everywhere else as the CRX del Sol) the Civic Si hatchback continued to do well until Honda released the 2 door coupe,which killed the Si hatchback(in the U.S.) until this latest model...
Let's hope VW has something up their sleeves.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW needs a new sports coupe! (Steven Maginnis)*

As Henry Ford was always fond of saying, big cars mean big money and little cars mean little money. As soon as Honda and Toyota relaized there was serious money to be made in SUV's, out went the del Sol and original MR2, and in came the 4Runner and Isuzu-made Passport. As I said before, the market has changed since the days when sports coupes sold themselves; with bigger vehicles being so hot, nowadays it's a wonder there are any two-seaters or 2+2's - especailly lowbuck models -left at all. I still hope VW brings a sports coupe back into its lineup, but if I write VW and ask them to, that would be like


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That's why it's up to us to bug our naive friends to sell their SUV's and buy a small car.
And just the fact that we're all here and talking about how much we want a new sports car from VW, is in some small and minor way, a step towards making a reality. First we talk about it here. Then jamie starts a petition. Then we all sign it. Then VW wakes up and realizes that they have (again) over looked an important market segment!


----------

